# TC Race @ RCSrewZ - Cash Payout!!



## Nitro-Boy (Mar 18, 2005)

RCScrewZ - Livonia, Michigan 
Largest Indoor Asphalt track in Michigan! 

Texas Hold'em Race! 
7-31-05 Sunday 
Open Practice 8:00-11:30 
Racing Starts 12:00 Sharp 

Classes: 
Beginner/Intermediate Stock (Foam Rubber Mixed) 
19T (Foam Rubber Mixed) 
Modified (Foam Rubber Mixed) 
$20.00 Entry Fee - Pot Determined by entries 

For directions or contact info check out their website: 
http://www.rcscrewz.com/


----------



## Nitro-Boy (Mar 18, 2005)

This coming Sunday 7-31-05!


----------



## BIGG-K (Sep 2, 2002)

Wow, don't everyone post all at once. I know I'll be there. Even if Keith and I have to run hot laps together until 3:00.


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

whats the tire of choice out there. and is the setup anywhere near what the lazer setup is. how far away is it from kalamazoo. thanks for the info.


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Takeoff 27's, Sorex 36's and RP30's workwell with the RP's working the best.
Probably a stiffer setup because of the higher grip.
It's one hour past Lazer.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

what is the deal with the flier saying foam and rubber are mixed?


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

On Tuesdays that's what Keith does to get us out at reasonable time.
If there were enough foams then they would get their own heat.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

ok, good deal... you running rubbers Barry?


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Yep, but I'm itchin to get back to foam/carpet. 
Are you going to do the Screws race this Sunday ?


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

so, how'd the race go.


Tim


----------

